# Edible Insects?



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I know this might seem like a really weird question but because here I go.
I've finished my Geography GCSE course so my teacher is letting us have a free lesson. And what we have to do for the lesson is bring in and cook food from around the world. And my teacher said that the team with the weirdest food wins a prize (probably a pencil or something rubbish but I want to win). And my team has come up with the idea of eating insects like off I'm a celebrity and survival shows. 
I've look on google but I can only find websites that sell already cooked insects for ridiculous prices. So does anyone know any insects e.g. crickets/locusts/mealworms that can be cooked easily, fast and are safe to eat? Also does anyone know any recipes that would go well with edible insects?


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

the reason they are expensive is that they have to be fit for human consumption... and many insects in the pet trade are not.

Have you ever thought of what parasites are in the stomach of a cricket for instance? Flies feed on decaying matter, and even my Dubia roaches will eat each dead ones.

Frying insects is a good way of killing anything harmful but this is by no means a recommendation to do so!

There was an article on Wild China where people caught wild locusts and dragonfly larvae and grilled them crispy, and sold them on the streets, so it does happen across the world but sale of food for human consumption falls under: fsa approval before sale.

Food Standards Agency - Farmers and growers


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I tried eating a dubia the other day it tasted like onions so maybe you could put some on a burger :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Chocolate chirpy chip cookies?
Chocolate Chirpie Chip Cookies

Tip: freeze the crickets before dry-roasting them. I'd probably feed them a neutral or maybe fruit-based gutload before freezing for a few days, just to make sure everything is cleared out


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Chocolate chirpy chip cookies?
> Chocolate Chirpie Chip Cookies
> 
> Tip: freeze the crickets before dry-roasting them. I'd probably feed them a neutral or maybe fruit-based gutload before freezing for a few days, just to make sure everything is cleared out


What type of cricket and would it be safe to do?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't think it matters whether it's browns or blacks or bandeds.... and it's no more dangerous than eating a fast-food burger if you're cooking it all properly.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Don't think it matters whether it's browns or blacks or bandeds.... and it's no more dangerous than eating a fast-food burger if you're cooking it all properly.


Thanks 

Do you know anything I could possibly do with mealworms or locusts?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Fried locust.. see my recent thread in lizards ... called the taste of locust! .. like chicken actually


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

fry locusts i think, i aint ever tried a mealworm though


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I remember watching an episode of The Crocodile Hunter's Dairy and for a prank they filled samosas with meal worms and fed them to these two new zoo keepers XD


----------

